# Can someone ID the dog in the first photo?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone ID the (breed or mix of breeds) of Sibby? I know where the child came from! 

You've heard me talk about my childhood dog, Sibby. This is her in the top photo. We never did know much about her. I know what breed she looks like, but she always seemed a little too big. She was a very fast runner, extremely smart, and could jump about six feet high with ease. She was the greatest dog. She lived to be 16. She shared part of my childhood with me, and my son's childhood with him.

Then along came Sparky... Sparky was a female. She was named by my nephews and I couldn't change her name when she came to live with us at 6 months old. She grew up with both of my sons. She lived to be 17! Another great dog. We've been so lucky.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd say there's some wippet for sure...but other than that I don't know....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like some fox terrier to me. Really cute pups and kids!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, no whippet, no way... I see fox terrier mix...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We always thought Fox Terrier. Man was she fast. Are Terriers fast?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pretty fast... not like a Whippet...

The dog has Whippet markings (but also FT markings) but even in that photo has a totally non Whippet head, stand up ears, a thicker coat than a Whippet... 

MAYBE a whippet mix but truly very unlikely even today and back then even less likely... Whippets are almost solely kept by experienced show homes or sold as pets with a neuter contract to qualified buyers- they are not "out there" in the world as pets and in bad hands like Goldens and most other popular breeds- so a Whippet mix is a truly rare thing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you have a short Grey hound mix? She was that fast and people would always note the comparison. Not in looks, but in speed. She also had an amazing temperament. I did daycare when she was elderly and she was great with the kids.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Greyhounds mix is even less likely- but ITALIAN Greyhound mix is possible!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Greyhounds mix is even less likely- but ITALIAN Greyhound mix is possible!


When she was younger and slimmer she did have a very sleek and defined body. She was at least 13 years old in that photo.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I couldn;'t even begin to guess.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought maybe a GIANT chichuaha. LOL. I am bad at naming breeds.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Pretty fast... not like a Whippet...
> 
> The dog has Whippet markings (but also FT markings) but even in that photo has a totally non Whippet head, stand up ears, a thicker coat than a Whippet...
> 
> MAYBE a whippet mix but truly very unlikely even today and back then even less likely... Whippets are almost solely kept by experienced show homes or sold as pets with a neuter contract to qualified buyers- they are not "out there" in the world as pets and in bad hands like Goldens and most other popular breeds- so a Whippet mix is a truly rare thing.


I'm not arguing this, because I know you know a lot more about this stuff than I do, but I was at a flyball meet a couple of years ago (back when we were looking for Phoebe). A teacher at my DH's school was there with her Whippet, she is a big flyball enthusiast. Anyway, it was the first time I'd seen flyball and I commented about how quick the whippets are. She said that some people are actually mixing the whippet with another breed just for speed in flyball. Does that sound like something you have ever heard of?

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------

